# What do you hate most about fly fishing?



## firecat1981

John Travolta said it best in swordfish. "I never understood the appeal of fly-fishing. A bit to much like masterbation to me, but without the payoff."


----------



## tx8er

Wind


----------



## Flyboy

$$$


----------



## SomaliPirate

Tailing loops


----------



## Rooster

Bait Fishing is like masturbation... feels good while you are doing it, but afterwards you are ashamed...


----------



## Backcountry 16

The way the flyline can find any thing to catch on and the fish lost bevause of it.


----------



## Tom Ilg

My complaints are similar, the wind can really suck, and my line always seems to find the most ridiculous thing to snag on while casting!


----------



## Gervais

Line management and wind are definitely at the top. Wind knots and having to tie on new tippet because it too short to tie on another fly or compromised. It takes too long and there are always fish in-front of you.


----------



## firecat1981

Rooster said:


> Bait Fishing is like masturbation... feels good while you are doing it, but afterwards you are ashamed...


Ain't never bothered me.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher

I don’t have more time to do more of it!


----------



## Str8-Six

Other fly fishermen


----------



## Hank

People asking what I hate most about fly fishing.


;>)


----------



## Mike Geer

Societal ignorance
You have to educated people all the time.
I live in a town of about 40k people and I know of 2 people that have caught a permit on fly.

Mike


----------



## karstopo

Perfectionists fly fishermen.


----------



## AZ_squid

When I'm fishing on the jetty and people stop right in my back cast to look at a sea turtle or take 20 selfies. Never fails.


----------



## mro

If I were interested in just catching fish I'd be using a spinning rod and bait...

Can't think of anything I "hate" about fly fishing. The challenges it presents now and then are just another aspect of it.


----------



## anytide

keeping flies on the hook when casting.


----------



## mro

anytide said:


> keeping *flies on the hook* when casting.


What kind of flies are you using?
House flies, black flies?
Maybe it's the hook your using


----------



## black_drum

Culturally: everything and everyone 

Gear: price

Act of doing: wind 

But I still dump money into this nonsense.


----------



## flynut

missing shots and spooking fish!


----------



## Surffshr

Tower boats!


----------



## 8w8n8

Just about _all the above._
Except #2 … he apparently has never hooked a tarpon, bonefish, or permit!

Oh yeah, ... whining, bellyaching, screaming guides that throw tantrums!


----------



## mro

8w8n8 said:


> screaming guides that throw tantrums!


that's scary,
no tips for you!


----------



## TR.

Holier-than-thou fly fisherman. Otherwise...nothing


----------



## crboggs

Rooster said:


> Bait Fishing is like masturbation... feels good while you are doing it, but afterwards you are ashamed...


...not to mention your hands may smell funny...


----------



## mro

crboggs said:


> ...not to mention your hands may smell funny...


I had to do a double take on your post...
I've no empirical evidence but,
"somethings might smell fishy"


----------



## jay.bush1434

Fly line manufacturers and fly rod manufacturers weight ratings. Many of the things that irritate me the most about fly fishing are also the things that I love about it. It can be very challenging but also so rewarding. You certainly don’t go saltwater fly fishing over and over again for the amount of fish you catch...


----------



## permitchaser

First, wind
Then, since, quarantine I've been fishing lakes. So trees, weeds, boots and grass
can't wait to get on the boat with stripping basket then I'll find more to complain about


----------



## BrownDog

Fly fishing with my dog, love having him out with me, he is a terror for line management.

today as I poled into a creek I had my rod laying ready on the deck. A marsh hen flushed causing the bird dog to loose his mind, wrapped himself in the line while running across the boat and broke a brand new sage rod on its first trip out.

After assessing the damage I thought, well we’ve gone this far might as well keep going.
Managed to see around 30 upper slot fish just mulling about ready to eat a fly thrown from my now broken rod. Of course I didn’t think of throwing a backup on the boat today.

Gotta say, that was a low point.


----------



## GaG8tor

Not getting to go enough


----------



## Surffshr

So is your dog named “Maverick”?


----------



## RJTaylor

Hank said:


> People asking what I hate most about fly fishing.
> 
> 
> ;>)


Maybe because your a do**he.


----------



## Boykinballer

The smell of loon thin on my fingers! I can’t get it off lol. Any tricks?


----------



## texasag07

Tower boats and jet ski’s again cause yeah they pretty much suck.


----------



## mavdog32

The moment of panic when a fish swims back at you and you either cant reel the stupid line back in fast enough to keep it tight, or you screw around too long deciding to hand strip line in.


----------



## trekker

The marketing of the thing. I got a buddy who shows up for a musky outing looking like a Simms/patagonia model. Annoys the shit outta me.


----------



## GaG8tor

One more thing. Private waters in Georgia being stocked by DNR and TU with licensing money


----------



## permitchaser

GaG8tor said:


> One more thing. Private waters in Georgia being stocked by DNR and TU with licensing money


darn I didn't know about that. I could use some trout to feed the bass


----------



## Terry

Wind!!!


----------



## Hank

RJTaylor said:


> Maybe because your a do**he.


You’re not your.
How’s that?
(Emoticons won’t work for me so insert multiple smiley faces here.)



Seriously, the most aggravating thing about fly fishing is the situation where the rod and line makers turned the line and rod rating system into a patchwork of guesses and didn’t tell anyone when they did it.


----------



## 8w8n8

CLOUDS!!! That appear out of … ok, thin air … and just when you get to your favorite flats!


----------



## Fishtex

Wind...I hate wind...but I love it at the same time when it’s 95 degrees and 90 percent humidity.....I’m in Texas, there is no time when there is no wind, it’s just direction and velocity....I can’t play golf without it.


----------



## Backwater

anytide said:


> keeping flies on the hook when casting.


----------



## Backwater

Hank said:


> Seriously, the most aggravating thing about fly fishing is the situation where the rod and line makers turned the line and rod rating system into a patchwork of guesses and didn’t tell anyone when they did it.


Yeah that is one of my biggest beefs with the industry. With the different rod and fly line variables and where line companies don't tell you exactly the weight of the line heads and the rod mfgs tweeking rod designs around where you need different lines to deal with them. And then the normal run-of-the-mill fly fisherman get's confused by it all. So there should be some updating to what is considered a new standard with rod and line specifications.

The second thing that bugs me is they charge way more for a rod, reel and flyline than what a reasonable cost for it should be, when they know good and well what it actually cost them to produce. So they push the price up and boast how it's the best because it sells for so much! Seriously, between rod, reel, fly line, backing, with tax, a high end setup can go for $2400 and what really bugs me people think they need that in order to be any good at it. Otherwise, they don't want to do it, when they could be out fly fishing and catching fish with a $240 outfit. But in all seriousness, there has to be some balance between what is good and fair and what has real value (price vs quality) in fly fishing equipment..


----------



## acesover

130.00 fly lines. 
And as far as how much they charge for a rod, I look at it like this. You break a rod, send it back for repair/replacement, they gig you for a 70.00 fee. I bet they don't have a hell of a lot more money in it than that. They aren't in the business of losing money.


----------



## Backwater

acesover said:


> 130.00 fly lines.
> And as far as how much they charge for a rod, I look at it like this. You break a rod, send it back for repair/replacement, they gig you for a 70.00 fee. I bet they don't have a hell of a lot more money in it than that. They aren't in the business of losing money.


Unfortunately, the $70 fee can be the actual cost to replace it, less the insurance policy that add in to each rod sold. It's like sending in your 580 Costas for repair/replacement and they tell you it's $75 plus shipping. Prolly the cost of having them made plus the 15mins spent on customer service and the shipping guy down in the shipping dept.


----------



## Hank

Backwater said:


> Yeah that is one of my biggest beefs with the industry. With the different rod and fly line variables and where line companies don't tell you exactly the weight of the line heads and the rod mfgs tweeking rod designs around where you need different lines to deal with them. And then the normal run-of-the-mill fly fisherman get's confused by it all. So there should be some updating to what is considered a new standard with rod and line specifications.
> 
> The second thing that bugs me is they charge way more for a rod, reel and flyline than what a reasonable cost for it should be, when they know good and well what it actually cost them to produce. So they push the price up and boast how it's the best because it sells for so much! Seriously, between rod, reel, fly line, backing, with tax, a high end setup can go for $2400 and what really bugs me people think they need that in order to be any good at it. Otherwise, they don't want to do it, when they could be out fly fishing and catching fish with a $240 outfit. But in all seriousness, there has to be some balance between what is good and fair and what has real value (price vs quality) in fly fishing equipment..


They could/should have simply added the weight of the first 30’ of the line to the number rating. Maybe - “8 weight, 225 gr.” But noooooooo....


----------



## K3anderson




----------



## SomaliPirate

K3anderson said:


>


Just looking at that pisses me off.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Jesus Christ is that Donnie Baker?


----------



## LowHydrogen

I think my biggest gripe is the trend over the last several years away from the fishing aspect of it, seems like it's turning into some type of hipster/neckbeard/craft beer artsy-fartsy crowd bullshit.

The F3T films have gotten so bad, there's 5 minutes (if that) of fishing, and 30 minutes of some hippy dippy performance flannel neck beard talking about how "authentic experiences mean eeeeeverything" and "I feel soooo connected to this water" STFU with that emotive shite. I don't want to listen to you pontificate, I want to see you make big fish bleed, and try and win a raffle.

If I go next year I am having a T-shirt made that says, "PEBBLE Mine Pro-Staff"

Ok, I got it out of my system.


----------



## Hank

K3anderson said:


>


OK, this brings the hate out for real.


----------



## tx8er

K3anderson said:


>


C’mon now folks. You can’t be hatin’ on Chumlee like that


----------



## mro

trekker said:


> buddy who shows up for a musky outing looking like a Simms/patagonia model. Annoys the shit outta me.


in the eighty's my ole man bought me one of those fancy fly fishing vests. Tried it on in front of him and said something like it's pretty cool. That was the only time I've ever had it on.
Then there's the clothes that turn you into a walking advertisement. I don't buy them but wind up with some anyway. Generally use them when I'm working on something that I don't want to screw up my regular clothes.


----------



## Shadowcast

What CAN anyone hate about fly-fishing? Nothing!! If you hate some aspect of fly-fishing then you are doing something wrong or you are paying attention elsewhere than where you should be. I can honestly say there has never been a time where I hated something about fly fishing. Don't like your rod and line? Well you can be excited for the prospect of the next combo and whether it could be the "one"? Don't like jetskis? Maybe you are not far enough in the backcountry! (I hate jetskis too but they don't affect my fly-fishing). Don't the craft beer, flannel shirted, bearded contemporaries? Then you are hanging with the wrong crowd and you need to spend more time at Bar Fly....or you are just not a social person. Are there turds in fly-fishing? Absolutely! But think of your favorite flat or mountain creek.....I defy to find one thing you can think of that you can hate at that moment, in that place. If you can.....I feel sorry for you!


----------



## jay.bush1434

LowHydrogen said:


> I think my biggest gripe is the trend over the last several years away from the fishing aspect of it, seems like it's turning into some type of hipster/neckbeard/craft beer artsy-fartsy crowd bullshit.
> 
> The F3T films have gotten so bad, there's 5 minutes (if that) of fishing, and 30 minutes of some hippy dippy performance flannel neck beard talking about how "authentic experiences mean eeeeeverything" and "I feel soooo connected to this water" STFU with that emotive shite. I don't want to listen to you pontificate, I want to see you make big fish bleed, and try and win a raffle.
> 
> If I go next year I am having a T-shirt made that says, "PEBBLE Mine Pro-Staff"
> 
> Ok, I got it out of my system.


I'm not quite as wound up as @LowHydrogen but I totally get what he's saying. On a somewhat related note, I get to fish with some very good fly fisherman that are very well known and active in the local fly fishing community. I always get a kick out of them asking in a low key way if it would be ok if we kept a few fish for dinner, like it isn't allowed. It's good to see some humanity and normalcy. I even clean the fish for them as a subtle thank you, but usually because I'm a lot better at it than they are.


----------



## eightwt

Personally, the "technical" adjective attached to things bothers me. Technical skiff, technical clothing, technical fishing, etc.. Might seem off-putting to those that might be interested in pursuing the sport. Takes some kind of "special" skill to participate. BS to me. I think it adds to the misconception that fly fishers are elitists. Most of us are just regular guys and gals that love flinging feathers and describing equipment and techniques as "technical" is just detrimental to the sport. Just my opinion..


----------



## AZ_squid

I fished in WA for several years when I was stationed up there. The neck beard craft beer crowd is strong in that part of the country, but they're not all like that. My two best fishing buddies up there were a 55 year old maintenance man named Tom and a 30 year old power plant consultant named Daniel. Tom has been fishing the PNW for decades and taught me a ton in regards to fly tying and just fly fishing in general. Daniel was new to fishing and fly fishing, we all got along great, and while like most fly guys we were gear junkies to a point none of us had neckbeards or tried to be Instagram divas. There's a ton of normal guys even in the freshwater scene. Surround yourself with good people and let the rest do their own thing. Get out, throw a fly, and just enjoy yourself.


----------



## sjrobin

sight casting in clouds


----------



## Tautog166

I hate that I just suck at it.


----------



## Stormy Monday

Sometimes there is more of an orientation of the epic experience that bugs me. It's like selling a lifestyle when you know it's just going fishing and that should be enough. And stripping baskets, but I need them.


----------



## birdyshooter

Monster guzzling, flat brimmed trucker hat wearing, go-pro recording, douche bags. Just go fishing, bro. Take it in, and enjoy it like it was ment to be.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Thread:


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


> I think my biggest gripe is the trend over the last several years away from the fishing aspect of it, seems like it's turning into some type of hipster/neckbeard/craft beer artsy-fartsy crowd bullshit.
> 
> The F3T films have gotten so bad, there's 5 minutes (if that) of fishing, and 30 minutes of some hippy dippy performance flannel neck beard talking about how "authentic experiences mean eeeeeverything" and "I feel soooo connected to this water" STFU with that emotive shite. I don't want to listen to you pontificate, I want to see you make big fish bleed, and try and win a raffle.
> 
> If I go next year I am having a T-shirt made that says, "PEBBLE Mine Pro-Staff"
> 
> Ok, I got it out of my system.


Dang, that is some good shizzit right there! LOL I love that!


----------



## Backwater

sjrobin said:


> Clouds.


Ahh yes, the sight fishing extraordinaire! Hey Steve, glad to see you chimed in. I'm sure your sight fishing has been off-the-chain lately.

For me tho, some of my most epic days on the water were days when it was cloudy and at times, skirting rain squalls where the front side and back side of those squalls were just sublime fishing. Those cloudy days that dreams were made from. So I always welcome cloudy days, cause... ya neva know....


----------



## mac

LowHydrogen said:


> I think my biggest gripe is the trend over the last several years away from the fishing aspect of it, seems like it's turning into some type of hipster/neckbeard/craft beer artsy-fartsy crowd bullshit.
> 
> The F3T films have gotten so bad, there's 5 minutes (if that) of fishing, and 30 minutes of some hippy dippy performance flannel neck beard talking about how "authentic experiences mean eeeeeverything" and "I feel soooo connected to this water" STFU with that emotive shite. I don't want to listen to you pontificate, I want to see you make big fish bleed, and try and win a raffle.
> 
> If I go next year I am having a T-shirt made that says, "PEBBLE Mine Pro-Staff"
> 
> Ok, I got it out of my system.


With those "films" and even TV shows, if some guy is talking for most of it, that one fish you see is the only one they caught that day


----------



## Backwater

Tautog166 said:


> I hate that I just suck at it.


Time spent working at it will turn the tide on that statement. Where do you live?


----------



## ifsteve

Social media. Valueless stuff. Its turning fly fishing into another instant gratification thing with a bunch of wannabe bro staffs.


----------



## realfly32

RJTaylor said:


> My biggest bitch, is spooling up a new reel. Backing capacity listings are a joke, and I’m tired of stripping line off this reel for a 3rd time this evening.
> 
> What’s your biggest pet peeve about flinging a fly?


Always a good idea to have friends at a local Flyshop. Most shops will spool for free and don’t even charge for backing if you buy the reel from them. My big issue
is seeing freshwater flys and rigging , as my eyes are catching up with my age !


----------



## Fish the chop

Hipster Trustafarian Wannabes!


----------



## Primate

Fish the chop said:


> Hipster Trustafarian Wannabes!


Wow. I learned a new noun today that I totally love! Thank you! Lol

It's so true though...


----------



## Jason M

Clouds and people that can't pole the skiff.

And freaking tower boats...

That's not fair to tower boats, dudes who drive tower boats and insist on buzzing every flat or edge.


----------



## Normanhghntr

Rafters when I'm in the rivers, stopping the skiff on top of a school of bones


----------



## mro

ifsteve said:


> Social media. Valueless stuff. Its turning fly fishing into another instant gratification thing with a bunch of wannabe bro staffs.


If it keeps em off the water...
works for me


----------



## JakeB

Funny stuff: 

Tying on flies to anything less than 6lb test


----------



## birdyshooter

All joking aside, I think what I hate the most is the fact that rod manufacturers and line manufacturers can't get on the same page. Building a 10wt then labeling it and 8wt then lines that are 8wt's but are really 11.5wt's. Then you hunt around for the best $130 line to match with your mismatched rod weight. Get it together guys!!


----------



## Drifter

LowHydrogen said:


> I think my biggest gripe is the trend over the last several years away from the fishing aspect of it, seems like it's turning into some type of hipster/neckbeard/craft beer artsy-fartsy crowd bullshit.
> 
> The F3T films have gotten so bad, there's 5 minutes (if that) of fishing, and 30 minutes of some hippy dippy performance flannel neck beard talking about how "authentic experiences mean eeeeeverything" and "I feel soooo connected to this water" STFU with that emotive shite. I don't want to listen to you pontificate, I want to see you make big fish bleed, and try and win a raffle.
> 
> If I go next year I am having a T-shirt made that says, "PEBBLE Mine Pro-Staff"
> 
> Ok, I got it out of my system.


Drives me crazy that every Flyfishing anything is about being an environmentalist. I am like blacklisted or banned on all the flyfishin instagrams because I can't help but be a dick about uninformed people that think the world revolves around their wannabe fishing habit. There is a post on the SIMMS one right now about a developer directionally drilling a utility line under the river on my home river where I live. They are telling people to complain and report them to the government and all this crap and all these post supporting it from people that don't live here, and don't even fish here! The guys got a permit and owns the land. Shut your string slingin mouths.

My least favorite thing about fishing is the expectation that Im going to read a f-ing book about where I'm gunna fish and what Im going to do anywhere in America. Free country? What about this 200 page book of fishing regs for just my state?

Flyfishing in particular? When Im trying to take the hook out of a fish and the fly comes out at point blank and the rods just bent in half. Hook in the hand.


----------



## Drifter

AZ_squid said:


> I fished in WA for several years when I was stationed up there. The neck beard craft beer crowd is strong in that part of the country, but they're not all like that. My two best fishing buddies up there were a 55 year old maintenance man named Tom and a 30 year old power plant consultant named Daniel. Tom has been fishing the PNW for decades and taught me a ton in regards to fly tying and just fly fishing in general. Daniel was new to fishing and fly fishing, we all got along great, and while like most fly guys we were gear junkies to a point none of us had neckbeards or tried to be Instagram divas. There's a ton of normal guys even in the freshwater scene. Surround yourself with good people and let the rest do their own thing. Get out, throw a fly, and just enjoy yourself.


I remember when having a beard didn't have anything to do with being cool.


----------



## el9surf

LowHydrogen said:


> I think my biggest gripe is the trend over the last several years away from the fishing aspect of it, seems like it's turning into some type of hipster/neckbeard/craft beer artsy-fartsy crowd bullshit.
> 
> The F3T films have gotten so bad, there's 5 minutes (if that) of fishing, and 30 minutes of some hippy dippy performance flannel neck beard talking about how "authentic experiences mean eeeeeverything" and "I feel soooo connected to this water" STFU with that emotive shite. I don't want to listen to you pontificate, I want to see you make big fish bleed, and try and win a raffle.
> 
> If I go next year I am having a T-shirt made that says, "PEBBLE Mine Pro-Staff"
> 
> Ok, I got it out of my system.


hipster/neckbeard/craft beer artsy-fartsy crowd bullshit hit the nail on the head. Went to one ft3 event and thought to myself, I wouldn't hang out with anyone here.

And clouds.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert

mro said:


> What kind of flies are you using?
> House flies, black flies?
> Maybe it's the hook your using


Green Heads are the best.


----------



## Dajk

It's just like golf , a good driver cost about the same as a good fly rod and reel, but when you throw your club you can retrieve it.


----------



## AZ_squid

Drifter said:


> I remember when having a beard didn't have anything to do with being cool.


You're missing a key aspect @Drifter , it has to be a "neck beard". 
Good beards have always been kick ass look at Chuck Norris, the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## ifsteve

mro said:


> If it keeps em off the water...
> works for me


That's the problem. Its the exact opposite. They are all over the place trying to get that impressive hero pic and clicks so that they can build their stature to get more bro staff connections.


----------



## Bryson Turner

Rooster said:


> Bait Fishing is like masturbation... feels good while you are doing it, but afterwards you are ashamed...


I wish there was a t-shirt with this on it


----------



## Net 30

el9surf said:


> hipster/neckbeard/craft beer artsy-fartsy crowd bullshit hit the nail on the head. Went to one ft3 event and thought to myself, I wouldn't hang out with anyone here.
> And clouds.


YUP. I wonder where these young _dudes_ get the coin to afford a $45k-$65k skiff, a lifted F250 diesel to tow it and another $15k in rods, reels, bags and clothing?


----------



## tcov

Net 30 said:


> YUP. I wonder where these young _dudes_ get the coin to afford a $45k-$65k skiff, a lifted F250 diesel to tow it and another $15k in rods, reels, bags and clothing?


The most likely answer is they are highly in debt and just like to have shiny new toys..but I won’t judge others for their financial choices as I too have some debt.


----------



## fishnogeek

I hate that I had to grow a neck beard to get any damn respect in the flyfishing world.


----------



## mro

fishnogeek said:


> I hate that I had to grow a neck beard to get any damn respect in the flyfishing world.


You're making me feel like Rodney Dangerfield,
as I only can get a couple hairs to grow on my neck...


----------



## Guest

Net 30 said:


> YUP. I wonder where these young _dudes_ get the coin to afford a $45k-$65k skiff, a lifted F250 diesel to tow it and another $15k in rods, reels, bags and clothing?


_laughs in 20 year old toyota_


----------



## K3anderson




----------



## jay.bush1434

fishnogeek said:


> I hate that I had to grow a neck beard to get any damn respect in the flyfishing world.


Just post pics of your fly rod collection...


----------



## acesover

Backwater said:


> Unfortunately, the $70 fee can be the actual cost to replace it, less the insurance policy that add in to each rod sold. It's like sending in your 580 Costas for repair/replacement and they tell you it's $75 plus shipping. Prolly the cost of having them made plus the 15mins spent on customer service and the shipping guy down in the shipping dept.


I agree, that is probably the case.


----------



## acesover

Net 30 said:


> YUP. I wonder where these young _dudes_ get the coin to afford a $45k-$65k skiff, a lifted F250 diesel to tow it and another $15k in rods, reels, bags and clothing?


They are probably one of the " I don't care how much it costs, how much does it cost a month for the next 85 months?"


----------



## Stormy Monday

This will out me as a geezer curmudgeon, but the other thing I hate and I see it in, well, everything it seems but now fly fishing too, is "gearing" your way around skills. Example, know a guy who wanted to fly fish. He went out and got a nice setup, nicer than what I use probably. He used it for 3 or 4 weeks then decided it was too much work to learn to cast far. A week later he's got an 11' spey rod so that gets him up to a 50' cast (yeah I know) but still not reaching where he needs it to go, so now searching for the next shortcut. The default, which was time on the water and practice seems to have shifted to "time reading buyer's guides" to me. See it in skiing, mountain biking, tennis, whatever endeavor you look at. I guess it allows them free time to perfect their selfie taking skills. Now get off my damned lawn.


----------



## Surffshr

What the hell is a neck beard? I’m in Texas so fly fishing the salt is an anomaly...tower boats!


----------



## AZ_squid

Surffshr said:


> What the hell is a neck beard? I’m in Texas so fly fishing the salt is an anomaly...tower boats!


https://www.google.com/amp/s/stylesatlife.com/articles/neck-beard/

Here ya go buddy.


----------



## fishnogeek

Stormy Monday said:


> This will out me as a geezer curmudgeon, but the other thing I hate and I see it in, well, everything it seems but now fly fishing too, is "gearing" your way around skills.


It's more fun to pick on the bearded beauties, but I actually agree with this. It's not a new thing, but it does seem to be getting worse. And while I can't blame the industry for trying to turn a buck (and heartily appreciate all the robust stream of useful innovations), it's contributing to the malaise. Depending on which shootout you read, you might come away thinking that a premium rod is massively superior to an entry-level rod, and that today's rods are capable of performance utterly unimaginable with older rods. They're working hard to convince folks that spending more on the stick will somehow magically correct a flawed stroke. It just ain't true.

We obviously can't ask the industry to stop innovating or trying to sell new gear, nor is it fair to expect newcomers to the sport to instantly acquire a veteran's deeper skills and broader perspectives. And while I dearly love geeking out on casting, I admit that sometimes I grow a little weary of hearing folks blaming the rod (or line) when a cast collapses or they're throwing tailing loops. Deep breath.

Stormy Monday, you'll be offered a comfy chair and a beer if ever you stray near my lawn....


----------



## flyclimber

Net 30 said:


> YUP. I wonder where these young _dudes_ get the coin to afford a $45k-$65k skiff, a lifted F250 diesel to tow it and another $15k in rods, reels, bags and clothing?


This ^^^ I drive a 2003 Ford ranger and I just can't wrap my brain around it.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Back in my day, having a beard meant you rocked a long tab and could walk around with your hands in your pockets and tell Sergeant Majors to get bent. We all wanted beards.


----------



## flyclimber

SomaliPirate said:


> Back in my day, having a beard meant you rocked a long tab and could walk around with your hands in your pockets and tell Sergeant Majors to get bent. We all wanted beards.


is that the origin story of the flop?


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Tower boats, Salt Life stickers, boat wraps, "____ fishing team", any boat names using the word "Reel"...how original... guides/captains/frat boys that hand fish to chicks they pay to wear bikinis, snap a photo in order to get instagram hits (how many fish get killed this way?). Limiting out, jet skis, or anyone with zero on-the-water etiquette, tarpon kills, i.e. the boca grand elephant walk tarpon slay-fest, people that throw trash in the water. Luckily most of the above aren't quite aspects of fly fishing so much as what we fly fisherman are exposed to while on the water...


----------



## permitchaser

AZ_squid said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/stylesatlife.com/articles/neck-beard/
> 
> Here ya go buddy.


Thank you, i was wondering too


----------



## AZ_squid

SomaliPirate said:


> Back in my day, having a beard meant you rocked a long tab and could walk around with your hands in your pockets and tell Sergeant Majors to get bent. We all wanted beards.


Hell yeah


----------



## Backwater

TheFrequentFlier said:


> Tower boats, Salt Life stickers, boat wraps, "____ fishing team", any boat names using the word "Reel"...how original... guides/captains/frat boys that hand fish to chicks they pay to wear bikinis, snap a photo in order to get instagram hits (how many fish get killed this way?). Limiting out, jet skis, or anyone with zero on-the-water etiquette, tarpon kills, i.e. the boca grand elephant walk tarpon slay-fest, people that throw trash in the water. Luckily most of the above aren't quite aspects of fly fishing so much as what we fly fisherman are exposed to while on the water...


Nailed it!


----------



## johnmauser

Shadowcast said:


> What CAN anyone hate about fly-fishing? Nothing!! If you hate some aspect of fly-fishing then you are doing something wrong or you are paying attention elsewhere than where you should be. I can honestly say there has never been a time where I hated something about fly fishing. Don't like your rod and line? Well you can be excited for the prospect of the next combo and whether it could be the "one"? Don't like jetskis? Maybe you are not far enough in the backcountry! (I hate jetskis too but they don't affect my fly-fishing). Don't the craft beer, flannel shirted, bearded contemporaries? Then you are hanging with the wrong crowd and you need to spend more time at Bar Fly....or you are just not a social person. Are there turds in fly-fishing? Absolutely! But think of your favorite flat or mountain creek.....I defy to find one thing you can think of that you can hate at that moment, in that place. If you can.....I feel sorry for you!


100%


----------



## FlyBy

Backwater said:


> Nailed it!


Yep!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Can they please have different seasons / days for tower boats, jet skis, dolphin tours, parasailers, etc. They do it for hunting with bow / muzzle loader season. Tower boaters have zero etiquette on the water, and don't even get me started on jet skiers. I understand the naive weekend warrior or even jet skier often doesn't know better, but the "captains" that charter these tower boats know better and they still act like @ss hats. They think they're so cool with their big badass bay boat and big motor, SIIICK wrap job, super clever "Reel Tight" boat name and then act like they own the ocean to themselves. Can't tell you how many times I'm working a pod of fish on my own, on the anchor or push pole, and these F&%ks motor up under power. I'm also convinced that none of these clowns are good stewards of our fishery: if they have no fishing etiquette, they're also likely not practicing ethical fishing harvesting, and are probably the same types as the Louisiana boys that like to "LIMIT OUT!" and brag about it. Wonder how many tarpon every year get killed by tower boats. Rant over. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I love people that set up props for their instagram flatbill brostaff fish photos...


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

"flatbill brostaff" hahahahhaa


----------



## Jason M

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I love people that set up props for their instagram flatbill brostaff fish photos...
> 
> View attachment 175397


Instagram is killing a BUNCH of fish


----------



## Snakesurf

Time, I don't have enough time to go out as much as I would like. Also don't like oyster reefs that are shallower than they look.


----------



## Caddis

OP, if you get an extra spool with your reel, put the fly line on first, then fill with backing until full. Then reverse to the other spool and pay attention where the backing goes up to...duplicate on the next spools. Or, like one already said buy your reel at a local fly shop and they'll do it for you.

I hate wind.


----------



## Force_Fly

This really only has to do with river fishing.
High sticking/ euro nymphing

it was always the sleazy and cheesy last resort thing to do. Then they started fly fishing competitions, sleazy fisherman took the easy way to win. It has turned into a fly fishing nightmare. New school kids don’t even know how to toss a dry or a streamer. I would also suspect that the mortality rate for trout has sky rocketed. It takes about as much skill as doing the knuckle shuffle on the piss pump. These kids have become lost, then there is the arrogance of these tools, acting like they are masters of the fly when in reality they just learned to force feed fish to death

so I guess my answer would be — the competition fisherman — they have turned something beautiful into something trashy


----------



## Tailingpermit

Tarpon season.


----------



## Fliesbynight

1- Jet skis and cigarette boats that don't follow boating rules and etiquette. There isn't any backcountry for me to disappear in here. 

2- "Traditionalists" that sneer at anything that doesn't meet their skewed standards of what fly fishing should be.

3- Getting a fish on and suddenly finding myself in a crowd. We call that getting mugged. Actually clipped a guy in the head with an epoxy bodied fly because he decided to cross behind me on a jetty while I was casting after landing a decent bluefish. I felt the hit and thought I had dropped the backcast and smacked the rocks. Bet that hurt. And Yes, I look before every cast when I am in any area where others might be walking by. This idiot stopped and motioned me to cast then proceeded to walk right on through.

4- It's 54 EFFING DEGREES at the end of May and it's been raining all weekend from a cold front. That's some bovine excrement right there.

I almost put in the mod squad that has showed up because fly fishing looks cool. I didn't because I have seen this before. If your area is anything like mine, this too will pass. In the mid-90's, a few articles were written in prominent fishing magazines about the local bay and surrounding waters. The articles were written by a local guide trying to drum up business, i guess. Within a year I went from being the only fly fisher out there to being surrounded by so many people buggy whipping the water it looked like an Amish traffic jam. That lasted about three years and then I was back to my lonesome and there was a lot of decent gear to be found at garage sales. The mod squad got bored because its not as easy as it looks and didn't want to spend time on the water learning. They went to whatever caught their limited attention span next. Hopefully, that will happen where you are.


----------



## fishnpreacher

Wind! I'm not against spinning, but I fly fish as much as possible. The wind is my enemy.


----------



## erikb85

It aggravates me how many new fly fishers in my area will only streamer fish for trout. If you mention dries or little nymphs they scoff like you’re some old geezer. I don’t get why streamer fishing is so much hipper than any other method. Plus it doesn’t work most of the time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

erikb85 said:


> It aggravates me how many new fly fishers in my area will only streamer fish for trout. If you mention dries or little nymphs they scoff like you’re some old geezer. I don’t get why streamer fishing is so much hipper than any other method. Plus it doesn’t work most of the time.


I like these


----------



## Capt.Ron

spoon "lure" flys...........


----------



## Force_Fly

erikb85 said:


> It aggravates me how many new fly fishers in my area will only streamer fish for trout. If you mention dries or little nymphs they scoff like you’re some old geezer. I don’t get why streamer fishing is so much hipper than any other method. Plus it doesn’t work most of the time.


As I truly believe we should know how to preform well in each aspect. I was mainly a dry guy who tossed streamer in the spring and fall.... I never found any joy in nymph’n don’t have a problem with it and have made many a fine trips for clients having them do it. I did do it for one complete season in my own fishing, but never really care for it. If I want to watch a bobber I might as well be tossing a earth worm. There is a place for bobbers... just never had as much fun as making the twitch on a mayfly to trick a trout. All that to say this. Now that I’m older and 5-7x have been a problem to see, I have gravitated towards streamer fishing more. I can see the 3-0x good enough 😄 

streamers will always give you your best fish. They are angry from the start. They hit hard and heavy, and the fight is worth it ( compared to 10 on the nymph or the dry ). You should always be able to pull a couple mean meat eaters. Kind of like fishing mice at night. It’s wicked fun.


----------



## permitchaser

Not catching the fish your targeting


----------



## spc7669

Permit


----------



## Smackdaddy53

spc7669 said:


> Permit


I have heard the stories. I really want to come see if they will drive me crazy like they do everyone else. From what I gather they are finicky like our sheepshead.


----------



## Mako 181

The bowling ball that is always on my front casting deck that the fly line always gets tangled around.


----------



## RennieRae

Drifter said:


> I remember when having a beard didn't have anything to do with being cool.


It still doesn't IMO...


----------



## Str8-Six

The fact that it involves me poling someone else most of the time


----------



## 7WT

When my fishing friends pass away and I can't fish with them anymore


----------



## Caddis

Fliesbynight said:


> 1- Jet skis and cigarette boats that don't follow boating rules and etiquette. There isn't any backcountry for me to disappear in here.
> 
> 2- "Traditionalists" that sneer at anything that doesn't meet their skewed standards of what fly fishing should be.
> 
> 3- Getting a fish on and suddenly finding myself in a crowd. We call that getting mugged. Actually clipped a guy in the head with an epoxy bodied fly because he decided to cross behind me on a jetty while I was casting after landing a decent bluefish. I felt the hit and thought I had dropped the backcast and smacked the rocks. Bet that hurt. And Yes, I look before every cast when I am in any area where others might be walking by. This idiot stopped and motioned me to cast then proceeded to walk right on through.
> 
> 4- It's 54 EFFING DEGREES at the end of May and it's been raining all weekend from a cold front. That's some bovine excrement right there.
> 
> I almost put in the mod squad that has showed up because fly fishing looks cool. I didn't because I have seen this before. If your area is anything like mine, this too will pass. In the mid-90's, a few articles were written in prominent fishing magazines about the local bay and surrounding waters. The articles were written by a local guide trying to drum up business, i guess. Within a year I went from being the only fly fisher out there to being surrounded by so many people buggy whipping the water it looked like an Amish traffic jam. That lasted about three years and then I was back to my lonesome and there was a lot of decent gear to be found at garage sales. The mod squad got bored because its not as easy as it looks and didn't want to spend time on the water learning. They went to whatever caught their limited attention span next. Hopefully, that will happen where you are.


Hahahaha, I remember reading an article in the 90's called YUFFIES (after YUPPIES) Young Urban Fly Fishers describing exactly what you mention.


----------



## Newman

How has no one mentioned Trout Sets???
Line management is a bummer too..


----------



## birdyshooter

Force_Fly said:


> As I truly believe we should know how to preform well in each aspect. I was mainly a dry guy who tossed streamer in the spring and fall.... I never found any joy in nymph’n don’t have a problem with it and have made many a fine trips for clients having them do it. I did do it for one complete season in my own fishing, but never really care for it. If I want to watch a bobber I might as well be tossing a earth worm. There is a place for bobbers... just never had as much fun as making the twitch on a mayfly to trick a trout. All that to say this. Now that I’m older and 5-7x have been a problem to see, I have gravitated towards streamer fishing more. I can see the 3-0x good enough 😄
> 
> streamers will always give you your best fish. They are angry from the start. They hit hard and heavy, and the fight is worth it ( compared to 10 on the nymph or the dry ). You should always be able to pull a couple mean meat eaters. Kind of like fishing mice at night. It’s wicked fun.


I’ll agree with both of you in regards of technique. I was a dyed in the wool traditionalist, but I’m making the move over to streamer fishing. Mainly because I’ve gone balls deep into saltwater gear the last few years with the mission of making sure my gear transcends both water types. I’ve done enough damage with 2wt-5wts to say I’m competent and better yet content. This season is meat season!!🤪


----------



## erikb85

birdyshooter said:


> I’ll agree with both of you in regards of technique. I was a dyed in the wool traditionalist, but I’m making the move over to streamer fishing. Mainly because I’ve gone balls deep into saltwater gear the last few years with the mission of making sure my gear transcends both water types. I’ve done enough damage with 2wt-5wts to say I’m competent and better yet content. This season is meat season!!🤪












don’t worry, I do it too. Just seems short sighted to ONLY fish that way.


----------



## Redfish727

Fuggin jet skis!!!


----------



## WC53

Wind!


----------



## Michael T

This weekend some goober in a nice sized center console tried to high hole me on the flat so when I heard his lower unit digging a hole in the bottom as he came off plane I cringed and laughed at the same time.

I am away from all of the clowns to get some space and you gotta come ruin it.


----------



## LtShinysides

Other fly guys that turn their nose up at every other form of fishing or feel like they have to constantly announce they are fly only.


----------



## birdyshooter

LtShinysides said:


> Other fly guys that turn their nose up at every other form of fishing or feel like they have to constantly announce they are fly only.


I’ve done my best to reiterate the “let the fish dictate what they want” philosophy for years now. Still I go into streams or flats with guys dead set on catching a trout on a dry when nothing is hatching or guys whipping gurglers at high noon. I get it, we all live for those takes, but sometimes you just have to put the ego and glory aside and let the fish do the talking for once.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah

The day "The One" got away. Fishing with the Late Great Capt. John Emery on the Nine Mile Bank in 1986. Bonefish was the target species that day, until Stu Apte let John know that some Tarpon were showing up earlier than usual for the season. Long story short - John poled his brand new skiff (Stalker 17, Yamaha 90) perfectly, up to a large lone tarpon, for me to make my best cast ever. Stripped the fly - the fish ate it and turned away right in front of me - it was a giant - set the hook, and the explosive fight began. John could barely get the motor down and started before the backing was gone. An epic display with numerous jumps. John radios Stu, who is nearby, and tells him this fish could be 240 LBS. Stu came over and witnessed my fight with this fish at maximum pressure on the drag with 15 LB tippet for 5.5 hours, from the Nine Mile Bank to the Long Key Bridge. I know it was maximum pressure because no one could pressure a fish better than Capt. Ralph Delph, who guided and coached me aboard the Vitamin Sea every Tuesday out of Key West, for the previous 5 years up to that day. I was probably 10 minutes away from taking this World Record fish on fly, when the 100 LB mono leader wore through and the fish broke off. I watched it swim away slowly into the depths near the Long Key Bridge. I think about that day often. Incredible to witness! But, to the rest of the world, it's just a another good fish story.

Other than some of the humorous stuff already mentioned in this thread, I can honestly say I love fishing of any kind, with any tackle - but, fly fishing is by far the favorite. There's just not enough sand left in the hourglass, as far as I'm concerned, to get in - all the fly fishing I still want to experience.

There are times when life is hard, and I think I have good reasons to complain. When I watched this video, I realized there are always others going through harder times than I am. The aerial shots in this video are outstanding!


----------



## Force_Fly

LtShinysides said:


> Other fly guys that turn their nose up at every other form of fishing or feel like they have to constantly announce they are fly only.


Here is my quote. I don’t care how you fish. Bait, lure , or fly. Because there is hope behind every cast.

if you think about it that is what every fisherman/ woman thrive on. Hope


----------



## Capt.Ron

Carpet baggers


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Capt.Ron said:


> Carpet baggers


Unless they are paying to fish with you right?


----------



## Capt.Ron

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Unless they are paying to fish with you right?


that's not a carpet bagger, you know exactly what I mean


----------



## Stormy Monday

OK I'm an old curmudgeon, but bobbers. More specifically though, the now pervasive thought process that acquiring actual skill at something is stupid because for a price you can just buy technology to make it easier. You don't need to learn to cast a fly, just lob a bobber and fish the nymph like you fished worms when you were 6 like your newbie guide tells you. Can't cast more than 40'? Buy a spey rod. Too lazy to peddle a bicycle, buy one with an electric motor. Suck at skiing? Buy wicked fat rockered skis. Don't get me started on those Weed tennis racquets  The erosion of taking pride in setting a difficult objective, working hard to achieve it and doing it seems to have vanished because you know, like, life is so HARD and we have no time to do things, yada yada. It's a sad statement on where we have gone as a people. The "life hack" mentality that allows people to do anything without actually being able to do anything. Holy crap, you can tell I haven't had my Friday night drink yet....I'll take care of that now...


----------



## NealXB2003




----------



## 7WT

There are times when life is hard, and I think I have good reasons to complain. When I watched this video, I realized there are always others going through harder times than I am.


----------



## knot_trying

Wind


----------



## MRichardson

Mainly the cost. The difference between a $1500 rod and a $285 is negligible. Maybe even imaginary. But I go for the high end anyways. Same goes for all the other stuff (bags, packs, reels, etc.).


----------

